# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  После обновления конфигурации ошибка "Поле объекта не обнаружено (КодПоОКПО)"

## Kollegue

Конфа: Управление компанией для Беларуси, редакция 1.6. 
Локализация для Республики Беларусь: СООО "1С-Минск".

обновлял с 1.6.22.5 на 1.6.23.2
платформа 8.3.20.1613

Ошибка появляется при попытке войти в карточку контрагента (и не дает войти)

детали ошибки:
*Скрытый текст*Поле объекта не обнаружено (КодПоОКПО)
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеФор  мамиУНФСервер_Локализация.  Модуль(1084)}:Элементы.КодПоО  ПО.ПодсказкаВвода = НСтр("ru = '12 цифр'");
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеФор  мамиУНФСервер_Локализация.  Модуль(580)}:ПриСозданииФорм  ЭлементаСправочникаКонтр  генты(Форма);
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеФор  мамиУНФСервер_Локализация.  Модуль(25)}:ОбработатьСправо  чник(Имя, Форма);
{Справочник.Контрагенты.Фо  ма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма(141)}:  УправлениеФормамиУНФСерве  р_Локализация.ПриСозданииН  аСервере(ЭтотОбъект);

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Конфа: Управление компанией для Беларуси, редакция 1.6. 
> Локализация для Республики Беларусь: СООО "1С-Минск".
> 
> обновлял с 1.6.22.5 на 1.6.23.2
> платформа 8.3.20.1613
> 
> Ошибка появляется при попытке войти в карточку контрагента (и не дает войти)
> 
> детали ошибки:
> ...


1. Очистка кэша
2 Тестирование и исправление в конфигураторе
3. Тестирование утилитой chdbfl.exe
4. Проверить а сайте 1С зарегистрированные ошибки для текущего релиза

----------


## Kollegue

Кэш чистил, ошибок не обнаружено. Пробовал повторно накатить на резервную копию (и .cfu и .cf) - результат аналогичный. Однако при создании новой базы по шаблону этого же релиза - ошибка не появляется. До обновления (в резервной копии) ошибки тоже нет.



> 1С зарегистрированные ошибки для текущего релиза


А подскажите пожалуйста ссылочку примерную, сам не нагуглил

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Кэш чистил, ошибок не обнаружено. Пробовал повторно накатить на резервную копию (и .cfu и .cf) - результат аналогичный. Однако при создании новой базы по шаблону этого же релиза - ошибка не появляется. До обновления (в резервной копии) ошибки тоже нет.
> 
> А подскажите пожалуйста ссылочку примерную, сам не нагуглил


Ошибки публикуют на том же сайте, где размещают обновления. Проверьте еще нет ли загруженных расширений конфигурации, возможно они стали неактуальными.

----------

Kollegue (17.01.2022)

----------


## Kollegue

Спасибо огромное! действительно стояло расширение для загрузки классификаторов, никак не думал, что в нем могло быть дело

----------

